# Version 0xE3 General Discussion Thread



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Build #227 if anyone is keeping score. Guess the 7th time was the charm when trying to fix the FFWD issues.

Ok, so the nasty bug has been fixed. Commence complaining about OTA in 3...2...1...


----------



## LoganDzwon (Sep 21, 2006)

Last update made my HR20 rather unstable. Hope this fixes it


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

Earl, what about the issue with pause not holding it's place....is that being addressed? It's not specifically listed in the notes.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

dan8379 said:


> Earl, what about the issue with pause not holding it's place....is that being addressed? It's not specifically listed in the notes.


There are a bunch of miscelanious things that where corrected... not all are in the release notes (I wasn't given the entire list... just "misc items")


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

I am *VERY* interested to see just how much faster the resolution changes are with the new update.


----------



## jkc120 (Sep 11, 2006)

Earl - has the "partial" recording problem been fixed in this release?

Thanks!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jkc120 said:


> Earl - has the "partial" recording problem been fixed in this release?
> 
> Thanks!


It wasn't specifically listed, but that doesn't mean it hasn't been.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

jkc120 said:


> Earl - has the "partial" recording problem been fixed in this release?
> 
> Thanks!


No mention of it in the release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=695083

although, Earl may chime in with additional info.

EDIT: Earl "chimed in", quicker than i typed.


----------



## jkc120 (Sep 11, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It wasn't specifically listed, but that doesn't mean it hasn't been.


Is it something they know about? Is there someone we can talk to in order to find out if it's been fixed or is on the list to be fixed? It's as bad as the BSOD problem, and certainly more of a problem than the FFWD bug in 0xDC. So I'm hoping they are aware of it...


----------



## Knepster (May 31, 2006)

Does the staggard roll out prevent the ability to force a download or no? I haven't tried yet as I am waiting until the baseball game is over.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Knepster said:


> Does the staggard roll out prevent the ability to force a download or no? I haven't tried yet as I am waiting until the baseball game is over.


Yes, I believe it does.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

PoitNarf said:


> Build #227 if anyone is keeping score. Guess the 7th time was the charm when trying to fix the FFWD issues.
> 
> Ok, so the nasty bug has been fixed. Commence complaining about OTA in 3...2...1...


:lol: :kickbutt: !rolling


----------



## skierbri10 (Sep 18, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Yes, I believe it does.


I think so, I just tried it and I redownloaded DC.... :grin:


----------



## Knepster (May 31, 2006)

Bummer


----------



## skierbri10 (Sep 18, 2006)

Knepster said:


> Bummer


Sucks since I am going to work in about 15 minutes and I wanted to see if my locals do actually work.


----------



## Knepster (May 31, 2006)

skierbri10 said:


> Sucks since I am going to work in about 15 minutes and I wanted to see if my locals do actually work.


Yeah I can see why you would be a lot more excited about the potential for this release than everybody else.


----------



## flipper2006 (Oct 2, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> I am *VERY* interested to see just how much faster the resolution changes are with the new update.


If it's really much quicker then i will go back to Native mode, this could be good.... we shall see..


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jkc120 said:


> Is it something they know about? Is there someone we can talk to in order to find out if it's been fixed or is on the list to be fixed? It's as bad as the BSOD problem, and certainly more of a problem than the FFWD bug in 0xDC. So I'm hoping they are aware of it...


I can tell you this, with ut-most (sp?) certainty...
The bugs and "issues" that are being reported, are in deed being seen by the folks at DirecTV.

They know the issue is out there for the users... but what "I" don't know is where the problem is on the list of things to be correted... or if it has been.

And you are right... it is as important as BSOD... as it results in a failed recording. But all I can tell you...
If it continues with these release... report it with as much detail as possible.

You can bet your sweet potatos, DirecTV wants to fix this box and make it as good as it can be.


----------



## phillyflyers50 (Oct 20, 2006)

I am new here and I see that you are supposed to type in a code to update the software. 02468 I believe. I tried that and I am not having luck. Could someone please be more specific on what to do and what screen I have tried right away and no luck. I am also having a problem with HD Channels with the error message 771 (No Signal). A Tech is coming out tomorrow morning. Does this software update fix the HD Problems? Thanks


----------



## jkc120 (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Earl, it's good to know Directv is watching and cares!

I'll definitely report in once I get the new software update. Here's to hoping it's fixed in this release!


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

phillyflyers50 said:


> I am new here and I see that you are supposed to type in a code to update the software. 02468 I believe. I tried that and I am not having luck. Could someone please be more specific on what to do and what screen I have tried right away and no luck. I am also having a problem with HD Channels with the error message 771 (No Signal). A Tech is coming out tomorrow morning. Does this software update fix the HD Problems? Thanks


Check the first post in this thread. This is a staggered update and will start being deployed to the Pacific time zone first. Might be a day or two before it can be received on the East coast.

You are correct about the 02468 code to force a software update. Punch in this on the remote when the HR20 is first booting up after a reset.


----------



## phillyflyers50 (Oct 20, 2006)

Forgot to mention that error message usually comes up more on the local hd channels and the audio and video seem way out of sync.


----------



## phillyflyers50 (Oct 20, 2006)

OK thanks has anyone else had problems with the 771 error?


----------



## phillyflyers50 (Oct 20, 2006)

i cant get the code to work. it says welcome and then another screen then it goes right to startup complete preparing to acquire...... Do I have to wait? I put the code in right away and have tried it numerous times with no luck


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

phillyflyers50 said:


> i cant get the code to work. it says welcome and then another screen then it goes right to startup complete preparing to acquire...... Do I have to wait? I put the code in right away and have tried it numerous times with no luck


I believe your box also has to be "approved" for the software update. And the approval is staggered from West to East. So, like others have said, you'll have to wait for a day or two to be approved.

The only time forcing the update works is if you're approved, but you've been using your box for a while which keeps it from updating. Hope this helps,


----------



## grate88 (Sep 14, 2006)

Has it started in the west yet. Any LA'ers force the update and get it?


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

Damn! Why does it say "New Software found" and re-download 0xDC if you already had 0xDC loaded? Waste of time trying to force the update.


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

What is BSOD?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

mocciat said:


> What is BSOD?


Blue Screen Of Death


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm in Stockton, CA. Just tried to force new software on HR20 in den but no luck only dc. Anyone on west coast get it yet?


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

theratpatrol said:


> Blue Screen Of Death


thanks


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I can tell you this, with ut-most (sp?) certainty...
> The bugs and "issues" that are being reported, are in deed being seen by the folks at DirecTV.


Utmost and indeed are both one word, respectively.


----------



## gusjohnson (Sep 29, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I can tell you this, with ut-most (sp?) certainty...
> The bugs and "issues" that are being reported, are in deed being seen by the folks at DirecTV.


If that's the case, let me make a feature request: please provide an "undelete" capability. It would be a great feature for any DVR (not even my beloved ReplayTV has it). In the HR20, it would be a life saver if it would allow me to retrieve all those shows that mysteriously get deleted. Moreover, the "history" UI provides the perfect place for users to navigate to the show they want to retrieve.


----------



## grate88 (Sep 14, 2006)

gusjohnson said:


> If that's the case, let me make a feature request: please provide an "undelete" capability. It would be a great feature for any DVR (not even my beloved ReplayTV has it). In the HR20, it would be a life saver if it would allow me to retrieve all those shows that mysteriously get deleted. Moreover, the "history" UI provides the perfect place for users to navigate to the show they want to retrieve.


Can I get an AMEN!


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

Amen!!!


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

mocciat said:


> I'm in Stockton, CA. Just tried to force new software on HR20 in den but no luck only dc. Anyone on west coast get it yet?


anyone?


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

still not yet


----------



## grate88 (Sep 14, 2006)

02468 not doing anything for me after reset


----------



## Wildcat_1 (Oct 7, 2006)

All

Anyone else noticed that when you use search to find a title then click on the Record button mutliple times that all it does it toggle record on and off and not the series link as mentioned in the manual on multiple presses. Am I missing something. Also tried setting up a series link for Gordon Ramsays F Word tofay (for the wife not for me) amd it said it was goof for first runs an yet missed the next new airing. Ideas ??

Didn't know whether to post it here or elsewhere as still a bug for me

Thanks

WC


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Hope this latest release fixes a bug that hit my HR20 tonight (after a week of surprisingly good behavior) ....

1. Went to watch this evening's "My Name is Earl" from local MPEG4 NBC channel. Playback started but no audio or video, just black screen. FF'ed through the entire 30-minute program with no audio or video, just black. 

2. Exited the recording and checked "CSI" recording at the same time from local MPEG4 CBS channel. Also black, no audio or video. I assumed those recordings were lost, but didn't delete them.

3. Restarted the DVR. Live MPEG4 channels returned, and both of those recordings were now fine!

Bottom line .... Both Live and Recorded MPEG4 programs produced no audio/video, even though the DVR actually did record those programs. I just couldn't use them until after a restart. Of course, I lost the first 10-minutes of "ER" and "Shark" due to the restart.


----------



## hfhlt004 (Nov 19, 2005)

Wildcat_1 said:


> All
> 
> Anyone else noticed that when you use search to find a title then click on the Record button mutliple times that all it does it toggle record on and off and not the series link as mentioned in the manual on multiple presses. Am I missing something. Also tried setting up a series link for Gordon Ramsays F Word tofay (for the wife not for me) amd it said it was goof for first runs an yet missed the next new airing. Ideas ??
> 
> ...


I'm also finding that the first run option is tedious to get to. Requires too many button pushes.

And what about those search and record options. In LA, there is no mention of which channel in the list is HD and which is SD. If it lists channel 4 for instance, is it the SD or HD channel? I just usually go to channel 83, the national NBC option, which is channel 4 in LA to avoid the confusion. I will bring this up in another post.


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Hope this latest release fixes a bug that hit my HR20 tonight (after a week of surprisingly good behavior) ....
> 
> 1. Went to watch this evening's "My Name is Earl" from local MPEG4 NBC channel. Playback started but no audio or video, just black screen. FF'ed through the entire 30-minute program with no audio or video, just black.
> 
> ...


Dog, did you get the new software yet?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

mocciat said:


> Dog, did you get the new software yet?


Nope, not yet.

By the way, I grew up in Stockton and my folks still live there


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Nope, not yet.
> 
> By the way, I grew up in Stockton and my folks still live there


I was finally able to turn the AC off this week


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

Dog,

any suggesstions on this remote problem?

I am having trouble programing my remote to work with my JVC TH-A30 home theater. The remote has been successfully programed with my tv and VCR. I tried all the codes for JVC in DVD player, stereo, vcr. Any sugesstions?


----------



## RBD (Oct 20, 2006)

Earl, I still have Problems with HDMI connection, I have a vizio P50HDM with two HDMI connection capability and when I turn off the DVRs (two HR20s) and I turn off the TV, The DVR freezes and it won't respond to any commands and it wont record what's on my to-do list. I tried living the DVR on and turn off the TV but still froze. I upset that I can't use my expensive HDMI cables...


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

RBD said:


> Earl, I still have Problems with HDMI connection, I have a vizio P50HDM with two HDMI connection capability and when I turn off the DVRs (two HR20s) and I turn off the TV, The DVR freezes and it won't respond to any commands and it wont record what's on my to-do list. I tried living the DVR on and turn off the TV but still froze. I upset that I can't use my expensive HDMI cables...


Did your HR20 just download the new 0xe3 software, or does it still have 0xdc?


----------



## RBD (Oct 20, 2006)

oops well It downloaded the old same software after i looked in setup... that sucks, I have a feeling tho it will still have the same problem, I'll repost if it does, thanks..


----------



## derekjsmith (Sep 8, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Hope this latest release fixes a bug that hit my HR20 tonight (after a week of surprisingly good behavior) ....
> 
> 1. Went to watch this evening's "My Name is Earl" from local MPEG4 NBC channel. Playback started but no audio or video, just black screen. FF'ed through the entire 30-minute program with no audio or video, just black.
> 
> ...


I had the exact same problem, in Mukilteo, not a single problem until tonite. Maybe it was a problem with the spotbeam for HD locals


----------



## RBD (Oct 20, 2006)

Does anyone know where to find the hex key to open the DVR? any major tool store?


----------



## crockett (Sep 12, 2006)

NON TOPIC RELATED.

Sorry, to post this here but I'm afraid the original poster will just post again and clog the thread further. I was having trouble programming my universal remote as well until I realized that the HR20-700 can receive both IR and RF remote commands. I’m betting it ships defaulted to RF. So try going into Settings on the HR20 and make sure it is set to IR and then try your “programmed remote.” It worked for me.


----------



## f300v10 (Feb 11, 2005)

litzdog911 said:


> Hope this latest release fixes a bug that hit my HR20 tonight (after a week of surprisingly good behavior) ....
> 
> 1. Went to watch this evening's "My Name is Earl" from local MPEG4 NBC channel. Playback started but no audio or video, just black screen. FF'ed through the entire 30-minute program with no audio or video, just black.
> 
> ...


This happened to my HR20 twice about 2 weeks ago, once I did a re-start to fix it, the other time I watched mpeg2 channels for about 20 minutes, and the MPEG4 started working again.


----------



## jhindmon (Sep 27, 2006)

I had this same problem last night during the same time frame. But I did not check my recorded shows to see, I just rebooted and MPEG4 channels worked again.



litzdog911 said:


> Hope this latest release fixes a bug that hit my HR20 tonight (after a week of surprisingly good behavior) ....
> 
> 1. Went to watch this evening's "My Name is Earl" from local MPEG4 NBC channel. Playback started but no audio or video, just black screen. FF'ed through the entire 30-minute program with no audio or video, just black.
> 
> ...


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

Hey guys... Shouldn't we use this thread for issues for the new software. Seems most people reporting do not actually have the new release and posting problems here will just confuse the issue with the new OxE3 release.


----------



## mgcsooner (Dec 18, 2004)

Forced download, still shows new software found, but downloaded 0xDC.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I've moved all the post that where in the 0xE3 thread, from people that didn't have 0xE3 yet.

I would like to keep that thread about the release it self...
And problems that it may have.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

jkc120 said:


> Is it something they know about? Is there someone we can talk to in order to find out if it's been fixed or is on the list to be fixed? It's as bad as the BSOD problem, and certainly more of a problem than the FFWD bug in 0xDC. So I'm hoping they are aware of it...


Forgive the newness of my HR20 knowledge, but have I read correctly that a blue screen of death, for even a minute will kill a recording? I saw one on my first day with this. I thought it was searching for a signal since there were some serious clouds and a storm coming in.


----------



## bigdeps (Sep 30, 2006)

Has the Onkyo pinkish overtone issue been resolved? I hope it has! Can anyone confirm this?

Thanks


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

PoitNarf said:


> Ok, so the nasty bug has been fixed. Commence complaining about OTA in 3...2...1...


Okay, I laughed out loud at that one!!!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Knepster said:


> Does the staggard roll out prevent the ability to force a download or no?


Yes, it does. It also means those of us on the East Coast will get it right about the time those of you on the West Coast have 2 more updates...


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Well I hope it rolls out to the Central time zone by tomorrow afternoon when my install has been (re)scheduled. If so, that will make two software updates since my original install date - a nice consolation prize for the initial cancellation.


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

crockett said:


> I'm betting it ships defaulted to RF.


Actually it ships defaulted to IR. At least mine did, I had to switch it to RF (wife's big ol' coffee table is in the way!)


----------



## rlockshin (Aug 14, 2005)

FYI. I tried to force the update and it did not happen. I guess the best advice is to let nature take its course


----------



## DFWKDFE2000 (Oct 19, 2006)

How do I know if there was a software update done on my HR20-700? 

I pretty much leave it on all the time, is this bad also? Should I turn it off when I am not using it? My old TIVO hughes I would just leave on all the time, it never had any problems. Thanks and sorry for the stupid questions. I am a Newbie :grin:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Menu->Settings->Setup->Info (hit select)
Right side of screen


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

DFWKDFE2000 said:


> How do I know if there was a software update done on my HR20-700?
> 
> I pretty much leave it on all the time, is this bad also? Should I turn it off when I am not using it? My old TIVO hughes I would just leave on all the time, it never had any problems. Thanks and sorry for the stupid questions. I am a Newbie :grin:


You can leave it on, it will update when on if no IR codes have been sent to it in the last 4 hours, or a recording is not scheduled during that time. Chances are just fine it will update overnight. Now, if you turn it off (and have no scheduled recordings), the 4 hour wait doesn't apply, and it will update at the first opportunity.

I never turn mine off, but when I go into town today for about 4 hours, I'm going to turn it off and see if I get lucky and it updates before I get back (not likely).

To see if updates have taken place:

Menu > Help & Settings > Setup > System Test & Info

Hit select when you have the System Test & Info is highlighted. The screen will repopulate. Cursor down a bit and you will see the original firmware listed as 0xac. Go just below that and it will show the firmware update as 0xe3 and the time it did the update.

Another visual trick you can do:

On the front panel of the HR20, press both Left and Right buttons next to the big blue circle of LEDs. Press it several times until the LED circle shuts off. When it has gotten an update it will do a reset, turning the blue circle LEDs back on. (any other reason for a reset will do the same thing, but I've never had a spontaneous reset, so it's basicaly an "update" confirmation for me.


----------



## F1Fan (Oct 8, 2006)

Anybody in the east coast got the update?


----------



## cybrsurfer (Sep 17, 2006)

Tried a manual update today, but it just redownloaded oxdc...


----------



## DFWKDFE2000 (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks for the help. 

My last update was the 10/11 for Oxdc, I am in Texas. It also says "Future Upgrade not scheduled" Will this change? Thanks for the help, this has been a very fun learning experience!


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

DFWKDFE2000 said:


> Thanks for the help.
> 
> My last update was the 10/11 for Oxdc, I am in Texas. It also says "Future Upgrade not scheduled" Will this change? Thanks for the help, this has been a very fun learning experience!


The future upgrade won't change at this point. All the prior upgrades happened without notification in the Info screen.

Right now, we'd all be happy just to get it (Midwest). I wonder how long it will take to migrate to the midwest, not having been through a staggered update on this box?

(that's a rhetorical question, so don't bother trying to answer it)


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

hasan said:


> The future upgrade won't change at this point. All the prior upgrades happened without notification in the Info screen.
> 
> Right now, we'd all be happy just to get it (Midwest). I wonder how long it will take to migrate to the midwest, not having been through a staggered update on this box?
> 
> (that's a rhetorical question, so don't bother trying to answer it)


Actually Future Upgrade WILL change, if you are prompted on teh screen and say.... don't install now. It will scheduled it an hour or so later.

This particular release won't take long via the staggered method... future release will take longer as the user base increases.

And it has nothing to do with bandwith, it has to do with limiting the calls to call centers *if* there is an issue, and just the general... my guide is not full, I left it off last night and now it is on... type calls.


----------



## Howie (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm just glad us left coasties get to go 1st for a change. We've played 2nd fiddle to all you righties for too long, now!:lol:


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Howie said:


> I'm just glad us left coasties get to go 1st for a change. We've played 2nd fiddle to all you righties for too long, now!:lol:


You've got to be kidding me... Every update rolls out to the West coast first when it's staggered.


----------



## Howie (Aug 16, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> You've got to be kidding me... Every update rolls out to the West coast first when it's staggered.


This is the first time the update has been staggered on this machine. As for the HR10 and other DVR's, it has been so long since I got an update that I either forgot what the sequence was or didn't know in the first place. But I wasn't necessarily talking about software updates, anyway. I was talking about life in general.:grin:


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Howie said:


> This is the first time the update has been staggered on this machine. As for the HR10 and other DVR's, it has been so long since I got an update that I either forgot what the sequence was or didn't know in the first place. But I wasn't necessarily talking about software updates, anyway. I was talking about life in general.:grin:


Every update for the R15 goes out to the West coast first. The last upgrade for the R15 went out, I believe, 2 weeks ago and we on the East coast STILL don't have it.

I'm sure, like I said in my previous post, that you West coasters will be 2 updates ahead of us on the HR20 if they keep doing it this way. If they are going to stagger it then stagger it by days, not weeks.


----------



## F1Fan (Oct 8, 2006)

Did a forced software download, what I'm getting is 0xDC, not the 0xE3


----------



## cybrsurfer (Sep 17, 2006)

F1Fan said:


> Did a forced software download, what I'm getting is 0xDC, not the 0xE3


Yeah same here, did a forced update and it redownloaded oxdc.:eek2:


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Hello, you guys are on the East coast, you're not going to get it now, you're just wasting your time. It might be a couple days or so before it gets to the east coast.


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> And it has nothing to do with bandwith


Technically, they could update every HR20 at once, assuming no pending records and all of them are in standby. 

Talk about "Multicasting" at it's best!


----------



## cybrsurfer (Sep 17, 2006)

F1Fan said:


> Well I called the "advanced tech support" to complain about partial and missed recording. He advised me to do the forced upgrade. I thought (since he asked me to do it) my box (or my area - he zip checked my area) is authorized. Oh well....


Just got off the phone with advanced technical support and the guy I spoke to denies it is available at all. Told him that California is getting it, but he says no such update exists...


----------



## F1Fan (Oct 8, 2006)

cybrsurfer said:


> Just got off the phone with advanced technical support and the guy I spoke to denies it is available at all. Told him that California is getting it, but he says no such update exists...


Well... we'll wait then. Anyways.... my Installation date for 10/23 is cancelled, they out of HR20. Wonder if I can get it from BB and have them install the dish (running with triple LNB now) and have D* credit my account. Can't skip work too often.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

cybrsurfer said:


> Just got off the phone with advanced technical support and the guy I spoke to denies it is available at all. Told him that California is getting it, but he says no such update exists...


That is the most irritating thing with calling their tech support. I am now of the opinion calling them is a waste of time unless your box totally smoked or your access card is not right.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

gcisko said:


> That is the most irritating thing with calling their tech support. I am now of the opinion calling them is a waste of time unless your box totally smoked or your access card is not right.


I think that's basically true. They follow seem to follow the protocol of having you reset the box and or unplug it and replug. That's with any receiver. After that, they'll authorize a replacement, if your still having the issue.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

cybrsurfer said:


> Just got off the phone with advanced technical support and the guy I spoke to denies it is available at all. Told him that California is getting it, but he says no such update exists...


The Advanced Technical Support CSR is wrong (as you know).


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> And OTA...well... If I told you more, I would have to um....


I think we've covered OTA so many times in these threads my head is starting to spin.

Late November, early December!

BTW: You Da' Man Earl... and I don't even know ya!


----------



## ITrot (Aug 14, 2006)

BTW: You Da' Man Earl... and I don't even know ya![/QUOTE]

Chicks want him and guys want to be him.:lol:


----------



## lehts (Sep 22, 2006)

Defintely hope it is before Festivus for the rest of us.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

brewer4 said:


> How about a simple range. Will it be before Christmas and after Halloween? I can live with that time frame. Heck if you threw in Thanksgiving instead of Christmas I would be happy. How about Festivus?


Hey, even I can guarantee that it will be before Christmas and after Halloween.  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pappys (Jul 27, 2006)

I too tried to force the update before reading all the notes here. It re-downloaded OODC. pooh


----------



## skierbri10 (Sep 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Right now it is still only for the Pacific Time Zone...
> 
> But the "timetable" for the rest of you... is very small.


Hawaii got it too, but then I am probably the only one on here that cares... :lol:


----------



## DanPainter (Sep 16, 2006)

No update here yet so hopefully later in the AM.


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi There. Went to NewsMix 102. The box for the What's Hot feature popped up. When I tried to select out of it or press the red button, nothing happened. Changing the channel nothing happened. Only way to fix the issue was to reset. Did not replicate the issue, but thought I would post it. Any one else experience this?


----------



## jbstix (Dec 29, 2005)

Just got off the phone with a Rentention CSR (8:30 EST) after re-activating an older S1.
While waiting for it to boot up, he asked if there was anything I needed- so I asked about the HR20 OxE3 update...

He said he was told that the rest of us should be updated tonight after midnight...
As always take the info with a grain of salt, but he said he also read that info from his system.

Keep your fingers crossed!
I'll try a manual download right after midnight and see what happens.
Good luck to everyone


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Right now it is still only for the Pacific Time Zone...
> 
> But the "timetable" for the rest of you... is very small.


I just got it.

Central time zone. Birmingham, AL.

Man, Earl wasn't kidding about the small timetable!


----------



## bluesjam (Oct 13, 2006)

Just got home and tried, it's downloading for me!

Update: So far so good, MPEG4 (recorded before update) FF works, very smooth! Hopefully I'll have no more daily lockups! Weekly I can handle.


----------



## cybrsurfer (Sep 17, 2006)




----------



## Guindalf (Nov 19, 2005)

I know you don't want tracking issues posted here, but just as a point of interest, I had to force a restart as my remote stopped responding (certain functions). This happened before - wierd.

Anyway, I got the update earlier this evening - around 8pm - and I'm in Georgia. I went to reset the second HR20 in the bedroom and nothing - still the old version. Strange.


----------



## jbstix (Dec 29, 2005)

Just did force download attempt, and away she goes... 

This is good timing for me, I just sold my HR10-250 today.
I did get $425 for it though...  
Seems like the download is available nation wide now??? YMMV

enjoy


----------



## Vader14 (Sep 5, 2006)

Downloading it now in Chicago area


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Just checked mine and its downloading here in Washington NC, came here to post but you all beat me to it.


----------



## jbstix (Dec 29, 2005)

Guindalf said:


> I know you don't want tracking issues posted here, but just as a point of interest, I had to force a restart as my remote stopped responding (certain functions). This happened before - wierd.
> 
> Anyway, I got the update earlier this evening - around 8pm - and I'm in Georgia. I went to reset the second HR20 in the bedroom and nothing - still the old version. Strange.


Here's the "I got it" thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=696175#post696175


----------



## blacker (Aug 20, 2006)

jamielee said:


> Just checked mine and its downloading here in Washington NC, came here to post but you all beat me to it.


downloading in charlotte, NC


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

day 2 of down load begins, now loading here in NC


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

downloading day 2 has begun, loading now here in Washington NC


----------



## mfogarty5 (Jun 19, 2006)

How can you tell if it is downloading?

I just tried to check my software version and the HR20 totally froze and now I get no signal.


----------



## jbstix (Dec 29, 2005)

Try to force download, you may get lucky 

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=696175#post696175


----------



## jbstix (Dec 29, 2005)

mfogarty5 said:


> How can you tell if it is downloading?
> 
> I just tried to check my software version and the HR20 totally froze and now I get no signal.


Did you try to force a download?

Reset/Restart box, as soon as blue screen appears press 02468, DO NOT press any other buttons, just wait, you will then see the download screen.
Look in upper left corner, it should download 0xE3 (00E3)


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Kapeman said:


> I just got it.
> 
> Central time zone. Birmingham, AL.
> 
> Man, Earl wasn't kidding about the small timetable!


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

They must have flipped the switch. I have it in Denver.


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 17, 2006)

Phil T said:


> They must have flipped the switch. I have it in Denver.


When did you get it? I don't have it yet, but I have also been recording since 7:00 PM and continuing for another hour or so. Perhaps after that or after midnight it will download. If not I might try a forced download since you got it I would think a forced download should get it.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Started d/l in TX.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

You should all have the 0xE3 release by the morning


----------



## jbstix (Dec 29, 2005)

jbstix said:


> Just got off the phone with a Rentention CSR (8:30 EST) after re-activating an older S1.
> While waiting for it to boot up, he asked if there was anything I needed- so I asked about the HR20 OxE3 update...
> 
> He said he was told that the rest of us should be updated tonight after midnight...
> ...




WOW, I actually spoke to a CSR that was informed and knew what he was talking about... this is reassuring.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jbstix said:


> WOW, I actually spoke to a CSR that was informed and new what he was talking about... this is reassuring.


Things are starting to get better on the CSR front.
Slowly... but they are getting better.


----------



## Jomanscool2 (Aug 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Things are starting to get better on the CSR front.
> Slowly... but they are getting better.


ahaha, well, i love going through 3 departments to get my free HR20 (yay for A list)

but i have the update too (95% complete) in san fran bay area


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I forced the download about 8:00 MDT. Checked out the recordings and the interactive stuff. So far, so good. 

I am heading out on a road trip to Tennessee and Ohio tomorrow. I won't be back until November 1st. 
I wonder how many new downloads you all will have by the time I get back?

Good luck!!


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

good evening for me.... got 0xE3 on my HR20 and 6.3 on my HR10 both on the same night. the D* gods are looking down on me this weekend.... 


how about some free spiceHD D*? :-D


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

Coming down in Atlanta. Went ahead and forced to give the guide extra time to repopulate. I still can't, for the life of me, figure out why they don't cache the guide on disk.


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

d/l'ing now in MN...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Just forced download mine. Was finally able to scan all the way through the MPEG 4 Leno. Good job D*!


----------



## hadji (Sep 30, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Just forced download mine. Was finally able to scan all the way through the MPEG 4 Leno. Good job D*!


Happy you are. Glad to see I am.


----------



## vonzoog (Jul 23, 2005)

I got the download this morning on the east coast and as far as I can tell everything is working well.


----------



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

got mine today at 4:11 this morning, havent had time to play with it yet, go bucks beat indiana


----------



## bluesjam (Oct 13, 2006)

I've decided to retire my HR20, can't deal with this POS any longer! I believe mine is "broken", probably a bad HD judging by the cricket sounds coming out of it! The new upgrade fixed the other issues but it still locks up and requires a few reboots every day! Not the way I wanna watch TV. And since D* is out of these units, for whatever reason, I'll just retire this thing until I get a replacement. I don't need the headache and aggravation, or the power consumption for something that doesn't work!

Earl, any other suggestions? Appreciate your help!


----------



## GoCougs (Oct 4, 2006)

Where do you check on your box to see if the latest software has been updated? I don't mind waiting, but would like to know when it has happened.


----------



## GoCougs (Oct 4, 2006)

Never mind! Found it under 'info and test'. I got the update in Atlanta at 4:44 AM today (Saturday). So far FF seems to be working.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

bluesjam said:


> I've decided to retire my HR20, can't deal with this POS any longer! I believe mine is "broken", probably a bad HD judging by the cricket sounds coming out of it! The new upgrade fixed the other issues but it still locks up and requires a few reboots every day! Not the way I wanna watch TV. And since D* is out of these units, for whatever reason, I'll just retire this thing until I get a replacement. I don't need the headache and aggravation, or the power consumption for something that doesn't work!
> 
> Earl, any other suggestions? Appreciate your help!


If you don't want to wait for a replacement, and you truly think it's a dead hard drive, you could just pop in a new 300GB SATA drive. There's a thread around here with the instructions. Or you could simply connect an external SATA (eSATA) drive if you don't want to open the DVR.


----------



## matto (Sep 1, 2006)

that will complicate your life once they do replace the unit and note that the tamper seal has been broken.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

matto said:


> that will complicate your life once they do replace the unit and note that the tamper seal has been broken.


That's why the external SATA drive is a nice workaround. You don't have to open the DVR.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

litzdog911 said:


> That's why the external SATA drive is a nice workaround. You don't have to open the DVR.


Here's the thread that describes how to use the external SATA (eSATA) port to connect an external drive that functionally replaces your DVR's internal hard drive ....
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=66201


----------



## cybrsurfer (Sep 17, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> That's why the external SATA drive is a nice workaround. You don't have to open the DVR.


If you do install either a new hard drive or use eSATA, will the receiver automatically configure and install the firmware on the new drive? On the Tivo units, you have to load the Linux in order for it to work in the DVR. So you don't need to do this with the HR20?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

cybrsurfer said:


> If you do install either a new hard drive or use eSATA, will the receiver automatically configure and install the firmware on the new drive? On the Tivo units, you have to load the Linux in order for it to work in the DVR. So you don't need to do this with the HR20?


Yes! That's one of the cool things about the new DirecTV DVR architecture. It will automatically format and image a new drive, or an externally connected eSATA drive. More info in the thread I referenced above.


----------



## bluesjam (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks for the tip guys! I haven't been following the eSATA thread, got other issues to worry about!

I think it might be too late now. Just got off the phone with D* and after an hour of transfers and a disconnect I unplugged the power and I'll be shipping it back to them. I ain't waiting for a few weeks (according to D*) for a replacement and I'm not sure I want to spend money for external drive as a workaround. I've been very patient, and waited for the new release, but my issue had nothing to do with software IMO, it's gotta be a hardware issue that can only be fixed with another unit. I gave it enough time, did plenty of troubleshooting, bugged Earl enough ... now I can continue to use my reliable HR10 'til new units are available again. I was told D* will contact me when they're available but I doubt it since they've never contacted me or called back during the last 2 weeks, including the 2 times that we got disconnected during a long call, which meant I had to call back and start from scratch with the next CSR! :nono2: 

As you can tell I'm not a happy customer, after almost 10 years I'm very tempted to switch to another service, but I won't let a little dvr affect my TV viewing habits, the only thing that's keeping me going right now is the working HR10. I feel bad for those in the same situation that trusted D* and sent back their HR10. I'll keep an eye on the threads to see when the HR20s are available again, this forum is a LOT more reliable than the info provided by D*! Thanks for everyone's help, specially Earl!


----------



## Wildcat_1 (Oct 7, 2006)

My HR20 was updated this morning at 2:44 in Colorado. Looks good right now



bluesjam said:


> Thanks for the tip guys! I haven't been following the eSATA thread, got other issues to worry about!
> 
> I think it might be too late now. Just got off the phone with D* and after an hour of transfers and a disconnect I unplugged the power and I'll be shipping it back to them. I ain't waiting for a few weeks (according to D*) for a replacement and I'm not sure I want to spend money for external drive as a workaround. I've been very patient, and waited for the new release, but my issue had nothing to do with software IMO, it's gotta be a hardware issue that can only be fixed with another unit. I gave it enough time, did plenty of troubleshooting, bugged Earl enough ... now I can continue to use my reliable HR10 'til new units are available again. I was told D* will contact me when they're available but I doubt it since they've never contacted me or called back during the last 2 weeks, including the 2 times that we got disconnected during a long call, which meant I had to call back and start from scratch with the next CSR! :nono2:
> 
> As you can tell I'm not a happy customer, after almost 10 years I'm very tempted to switch to another service, but I won't let a little dvr affect my TV viewing habits, the only thing that's keeping me going right now is the working HR10. I feel bad for those in the same situation that trusted D* and sent back their HR10. I'll keep an eye on the threads to see when the HR20s are available again, this forum is a LOT more reliable than the info provided by D*! Thanks for everyone's help, specially Earl!


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Got my HR20 installed this afternoon and before I'd even run setup it downloaded the update automagically. I'm a happy camper so far.


----------



## Tim Sly (Aug 23, 2006)

Guindalf said:


> I know you don't want tracking issues posted here, but just as a point of interest, I had to force a restart as my remote stopped responding (certain functions). This happened before - wierd.
> 
> Anyway, I got the update earlier this evening - around 8pm - and I'm in Georgia. I went to reset the second HR20 in the bedroom and nothing - still the old version. Strange.


Mine did a similiar thing after the update came during the night last night. Actually I used the receiver quite a bit during the day and then when I turned it on later it wouldn't respond to the remote so I red buttoned it and then it seemed to work. Then I checked and it had received an update the night before.

It seems like it gets messed up after every update until you reboot. 
Why don't they make a splash screen that says,

"YOUR SYSTEM HAS BEEN UPDATED, PLEASE REBOOT BY PRESSING THE RED RESTART BUTTON"?

Seems they would save a lot of CSR calls. Or better yet have it reboot itself!


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Tim Sly said:


> Mine did a similiar thing after the update came during the night last night. Actually I used the receiver quite a bit during the day and then when I turned it on later it wouldn't respond to the remote so I red buttoned it and then it seemed to work. Then I checked and it had received an update the night before.
> 
> It seems like it gets messed up after every update until you reboot.
> Why don't they make a splash screen that says,
> ...


I have never had to red button reset after an update (have had 3 of them). None have been forced, just the natural process overnight, and I have had my unit on 24/7, never turn it off.

Some have had your problem, but the vast majority have not. When an update is done, the HR20 does reboot...it just may not do it cleanly in some fairly rare circumstances. It it reassuring to have that red button...I just haven't needed it, but for one GUI glitch a couple upgrades ago.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

hasan said:


> Yes, good analysis, but with one caveat: bit rate.


Those of us who've been with DirecTV for a long time (since before locals, for instance), remember when the big selling point was "100% digital signal!" or somesuch. And when compared to analog cable, the difference was (and still is) huge! Pristine picture, fantastic audio - it totally rocked. However, as D* added channels (especially before spotbeaming), PQ suffered - I remember the first time I saw very obvious macroblocking and pixelizing in fast-moving scenes and realized that D* was shoving too many channels into too few transponders. However, with improvements in encoding, spotbeaming, etc., PQ is still loads better than cable in many places and the programming and equipment options are still superior.

Unlike many, I don't have any experience with OTA HD. I've never wanted to hang another antenna and run more cable. That's what the oversized pizza tray on the side of my house is for! :lol: So I've waited until now. After seeing my first MPEG4 HD locals last night, I'm pretty darn impressed. Yes, bit rates need to go up or the intermediate conversion process needs to go, especially for some fast transitions and stuff in live football. However, the majority of the game was utterly fabulous - switching back and forth between SD and HD broadcasts last night showed that even "HD-Lite" is worlds better than SD. Call me an optimist, but I prefer to see the glass as half-full (and filling up, IMHO), than half-empty.


----------



## Bajanjack (Oct 22, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It should... I've never tried it in RF mode


Earl, could you give me a step by step to try & get it to work in RF mode?


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> Those of us who've been with DirecTV for a long time (since before locals, for instance), remember when the big selling point was "100% digital signal!" or somesuch. And when compared to analog cable, the difference was (and still is) huge! Pristine picture, fantastic audio - it totally rocked. However, as D* added channels (especially before spotbeaming), PQ suffered - I remember the first time I saw very obvious macroblocking and pixelizing in fast-moving scenes and realized that D* was shoving too many channels into too few transponders. However, with improvements in encoding, spotbeaming, etc., PQ is still loads better than cable in many places and the programming and equipment options are still superior.
> 
> Unlike many, I don't have any experience with OTA HD. I've never wanted to hang another antenna and run more cable. That's what the oversized pizza tray on the side of my house is for! :lol: So I've waited until now. After seeing my first MPEG4 HD locals last night, I'm pretty darn impressed. Yes, bit rates need to go up or the intermediate conversion process needs to go, especially for some fast transitions and stuff in live football. However, the majority of the game was utterly fabulous - switching back and forth between SD and HD broadcasts last night showed that even "HD-Lite" is worlds better than SD. Call me an optimist, but I prefer to see the glass as half-full (and filling up, IMHO), than half-empty.


I'm with you, optimistic! (You really should see OTA HD sometime though...). No doubt about it HD-Lite is VASTLY superior to SD. I have every confidence that D* is headed in the right direction, but don't want to settle for HD-Lite as the end game. (and the economics of it all will trend toward the HD-Lite side, it's unavoidable). This is not to say it won't get better...I'm sure it will. The remaining question is how far they will/can go to approach OTA HD. If they get really close, that's a real winner.

Overall, I'm an extremely satisfied D* customer and the HR20 box has been very good for me. (and will only get better)


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Bajanjack said:


> Earl, could you give me a step by step to try & get it to work in RF mode?


Just follow the onscreen instructions when you goto the remote options in the HR20 menus. Get into the setup and then select remote, it will guide you from there.


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

I wish the history would explain in detail when it says a recording has been "deleted" or "cancelled" like the TiVo does.


----------



## Bajanjack (Oct 22, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Just follow the onscreen instructions when you goto the remote options in the HR20 menus. Get into the setup and then select remote, it will guide you from there.


Duh........my bad..........that was real simple..and it works great...thanks much!


----------



## jbellanca (Sep 1, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> For example, I have a First Run SL set up for Southpark (which they repeat the hell out of during the week). Only that original showing of Southpark at 10pm on Wednesday shows up in my todo list.


It's interesting to me that you mention South Park as not having recording issues, since South Park has given me problems on my old Replay 5000, various Tivo's, and the HR20. Yes, I always get the Wednesday 10pm new episode, but (particularly off-season), I also get a whole slew of reruns that record even when set up to record First Run Only. (I've worked around the problem with deleting To-Do's, specifying manual records, etc., etc.) I had always heard before that Comedy Central was really bad about marking shows as Repeats in the guide.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

*OK Earl - that does it*. 

*You posted this morning at 3:23 AM, and again 11AM*.

*GET SOME DAMN SLEEP, SIR*. 

Otherwise...we're all gonna have to chip in for a pillow, blanket, and cot by your PC if you keep this up!!! :lol:

[Actually, you are obviously incredibly commited to sharing your great information and insights with us - and we all greatly appreciate it]

*Now... got to bed young man!* :eek2:


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> Those of us who've been with DirecTV for a long time (since before locals, for instance), remember when the big selling point was "100% digital signal!" or somesuch. And when compared to analog cable, the difference was (and still is) huge! Pristine picture, fantastic audio - it totally rocked. However, as D* added channels (especially before spotbeaming), PQ suffered - I remember the first time I saw very obvious macroblocking and pixelizing in fast-moving scenes and realized that D* was shoving too many channels into too few transponders. However, with improvements in encoding, spotbeaming, etc., PQ is still loads better than cable in many places and the programming and equipment options are still superior.


All, for what it is worth I call on Scientific Atlanta and am specifically involved with some of their encoding efforts that go into their QUAM (upstream from cable settop). Let's just say that their goal is just like D* to crunch as many channels into what they can fit. The BIG difference is that Coax cable has a fixed max ceiling bandwidth...nature/physics of copper Coax. Anyway, the cable MSOs encoders are chopping up the bit rate and quality like you wouldn't believe. SA has labs dedicated to see what the lowest bit rate and quality for channels is acceptable to the consumer. Bottom line, all content channel vendors are going to move to transcoding, transrating techniques...including MPEG-4....to get as much down the pipe as they can. However, D* has *big *theoretical advantage over fixed cable bandwidth. The only question is do they offer even more channels or better quality.

My two cents.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:



> *OK Earl - that does it*.
> 
> *You posted this morning at 3:23 AM, and again 11AM*.
> 
> ...


Yeah, what he said...and besides da Bears have a bye week. Save your strength, your'e going to need it (for our Bears and the forum!)


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

NFLnut said:


> Can we just have a DVR that WORKS?!!!


I have 2 HR20s with none of your problems - mine have been fine for several reelases with no freezes at all. Sound slike you have a bad box & should get it replaced.


----------



## NFLnut (Sep 29, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I have 2 HR20s with none of your problems - mine have been fine for several reelases with no freezes at all. Sound slike you have a bad box & should get it replaced.


I'm happy for you. I really am. But there are a fair number of us who ARE having these problems! It doesn't make OUR problems any less significant just because there are a few who don't have problems!

I may also ask.. Do you receive your locals via satellite? It appears to be more of an mpeg4 issue, and since a lot of my recorded programs come VIA the locals, THAT is a problem!


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

NFLnut said:


> I'm happy for you. I really am. But there are a fair number of us who ARE having these problems! It doesn't make OUR problems any less significant just because there are a few who don't have problems!
> 
> I may also ask.. Do you receive your locals via satellite? It appears to be more of an mpeg4 issue, and since a lot of my recorded programs come VIA the locals, THAT is a problem!


Chill dude. I don't think HDTVFAN was rubbing it in your face. He was merely pointing out that his box doesn't have issues and maybe its your box that is bad.


----------



## f300v10 (Feb 11, 2005)

hasan said:


> Yes, good analysis, but with one caveat: bit rate. No matter how well MPEG-4 is implemented and sourced, if D* doesn't get the bit rate up, we will be stuck with HD-Lite. When the MPEG-4/HD Locals from D* are given sufficient bit rates to equal the OTA HD, then there's something to crow about. Until then, it just ramp-up time (and I'm NOT finding fault with that, just trying to put things into perspective).
> 
> The Gold Standard for comparison is OTA HD. When D* can equal it, they will have accomplished the goal. Until then, it's just HD-Lite.


We have no evidence that the current HD local bit rate is not sufficient, or that they are down-ressing the output on either 720P or 1080i. The issue with HD locals is and always will be they are starting with an already highly compressed signal. The fact that my local RSN is just as good as OTA tells me that D* is giving the MPEG4 channels enough bandwidth.

How do I know the RSN via. D* is as good as OTA you ask? Well WTBS broadcasts some local MLB games OTA in 1080i. I compared WTBS recored on my HR10-250 to D* RSN on my H20 (before the HR20 was released). I did this comparison more than once, and could see zero difference on my 62" 1080P set.

MPEG4, nor bandwidth is the problem with D* HD locals, rather it is re-compression. A copy can never be better than the original, so D* locals will always be slightly worse than the OTA signal they start with.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

NFLnut said:


> I'm happy for you. I really am. But there are a fair number of us who ARE having these problems! It doesn't make OUR problems any less significant just because there are a few who don't have problems!
> 
> I may also ask.. Do you receive your locals via satellite? It appears to be more of an mpeg4 issue, and since a lot of my recorded programs come VIA the locals, THAT is a problem!


HDTVfan's favorite pastime. Telling anyone with a problem how he never had any. It's getting to be a very stale act.


----------



## NFLnut (Sep 29, 2006)

tstarn said:


> HDTVfan's favorite pastime. Telling anyone with a problem how he never had any. It's getting to be a very stale act.


I'm getting real tired of these "well it must be YOUR box, because I'm not having any problems" people! It's as if they don't want to acknowledge that there are any legitimate problems! "Screw you, because [all I care about is] mine is working just fine!"

This thing is still buggy, and it was the last software update that "broke" my otherwise semi-normally working machine! This software release seems to only have made it worse!


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

How many of you think D* might have made a mistake by trying to build their own DVR? Or do you think this box was just released too soon? Do you think they should have stuck with Tivo? I know many of you are tired of hearing that, and some of you don't like Tivo, but they seem to have it right. I don't know....... :shrug:


----------



## NFLnut (Sep 29, 2006)

Thinker3932 said:


> So, how many other people have issues with FF,REW. I get weird lockups--even though the video is perfectly playable. It will lock up on FF or Rew, it will FF to weird spots. Why is the box having so much problems with something simple like FF and REW--and it's not just MPEG4, its everything.


I actually watched 90 minutes of nothing but stuttering and freezing of a movie last night because it was a movie that is rarely played on TV anymore. I just about lost my mind!!

D* has NO business building DVR's! They need to get back to launching sats, adding HD channels, and trying to make the remaining customers they have, happy!


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

MikeFL said:


> Sometimes it helps to understand the differences between those that are having problems and those that are not. I have had mine for about four weeks (replaced an HR10 that was giving me all sorts of problems) and I have had none of the major probems that most people have been having no BSOD, lost recordings, etc. The only problems I appeared to have were the FF & REW buttons not working, some occasional pixelation and even those seem to have been overcome with the latest release.
> 
> Since not everyone has issues to the same degree, the questions that have come to mind are:
> 
> ...


With all due respect, this is a piece of equipment that is being "leased" as ready to work by D*. As the reviewer on HDTV Magazine's site said, clearly it is not ready for consumer use, only for early adopters. How many products do people buy/lease that entail a punch-list like the one you created? Not many, I'd bet.

Pretty good job by D*? I'd say they get an A for effort (5-6 software downloands in as many weeks) and an F for execution (the people having problems, and they aren't an isolated few is my guess, are still having them in one form or another). Consumers/customers should not have to deal with this many issues in a new product. If they had released it as beta, it would be acceptable. But I didn't see that word mentioned anywhere in the release information. It's supposed to work, and for a lot of people on this forum, it doesn't. I can't guess how many people outside of DBSTalk are having similar issues, but again, I point to the Best Buy and Circuit City websites for customer feedback as another indicator that this is more widespread than we know.

You're right, no one knows why all the problems, least of all D*, it seems.


----------



## WolfpackSully (Oct 22, 2006)

Pretty useless during Sunday ticket action today. Freezups. Numerous restarst required. Currently, the remote waits for the next button press before it executes the action of the previous button press. I think the Superfan stuff they are trying to incorporate during the broadcasts are messing everything up. The HR20 just doesn't seem to handle all the activity. Sigh...

Sully


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

kinda along the lines I was thinking... this box is trying to do a LOT more stuff than prev boxes.. between hdmi security, interactive content, mpeg4, etc... maybe they are trying to do a liitle too much at once...


----------



## MikeFL (Oct 5, 2006)

tstarn said:


> With all due respect, this is a piece of equipment that is being "leased" as ready to work by D*. As the reviewer on HDTV Magazine's site said, clearly it is not ready for consumer use, only for early adopters. How many products do people buy/lease that entail a punch-list like the one you created? Not many, I'd bet.
> 
> Pretty good job by D*? I'd say they get an A for effort (5-6 software downloands in as many weeks) and an F for execution (the people having problems, and they aren't an isolated few is my guess, are still having them in one form or another). Consumers/customers should not have to deal with this many issues in a new product. If they had released it as beta, it would be acceptable. But I didn't see that word mentioned anywhere in the release information. It's supposed to work, and for a lot of people on this forum, it doesn't. I can't guess how many people outside of DBSTalk are having similar issues, but again, I point to the Best Buy and Circuit City websites for customer feedback as another indicator that this is more widespread than we know.
> 
> You're right, no one knows why all the problems, least of all D*, it seems.


My point was you have to look at the complete chain from the local channel output to what is appearing on the television. I do think D* has done a good job of trying to resolve the software problems. Do they still have problems? Yes absolutely and I think those lie more with the QC of the boxes themselves and I think they also need to resolve those also as soon as possible. I honestly believe that they released them too early but not all issues are going to be resolved in a lab environment and therefore at some point you have to release a product. Maybe they should have done it on a smaller beta release, but then people would have been clamouring for a general release. Remember how people were complaining a couple of months ago as to how long it was taking for D* to release the HR20, even now people are asking in this forum for quick relese of extras before all of the original issues are sorted out.

If I was having as many problems as people are having I would also be p**** off, just as I was with my HR10.

Again, I think there is something for D* to learn from those people that are having no problems as well as those that are continuing to have issues to try and understand the root casuses. So I would encourage people to post also when things are working well.

Now having written all this, sayinig how well it is working, I hope that I haven't jinxed myself!!


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

theratpatrol said:


> How many of you think D* might have made a mistake by trying to build their own DVR? Or do you think this box was just released too soon? Do you think they should have stuck with Tivo? I know many of you are tired of hearing that, and some of you don't like Tivo, but they seem to have it right. I don't know....... :shrug:


This is not the appropriate thread for questions like this .... you should start a new thread.


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

WolfpackSully said:


> Pretty useless during Sunday ticket action today. Freezups. Numerous restarst required. Currently, the remote waits for the next button press before it executes the action of the previous button press. I think the Superfan stuff they are trying to incorporate during the broadcasts are messing everything up. The HR20 just doesn't seem to handle all the activity. Sigh...
> 
> Sully


I have no idea what they are adding with Superfan capabilities (I don't sub to Sunday ticket or any superfan type deal), but I wonder if you are right, they are too busy trying to do cool crap and implement features, and because of that they are missing the ball to make a DVR that does the DVR thing right.

Basic things a DVR needs to do.

Not crash
Schedule and Record based on how the user instructs it
Play back
FF RR Pause, jump to end or front

It needs to be able to these basic functions 100% all the time.

Anything else on top of this is just gravy. The only things I seem to have working 100% are the FF RR and Pause (as of this release) but from what I have read other are not so lucky and I also feel lucky that I have not crashed (yet, knock on wood) on this new version of the code. It seems to record what I ask it to most of the time, but I have no idea what or when it will fail on next, you just can't trust this box to record for you.

Everything else is gravy, all the cool features, one button recording, interactive features, blah blah blah, They just don't matter if you cant trust the box to actually stay up and record what you tell it to.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

MikeFL said:


> My point was you have to look at the complete chain from the local channel output to what is appearing on the television. I do think D* has done a good job of trying to resolve the software problems. Do they still have problems? Yes absolutely and I think those lie more with the QC of the boxes themselves and I think they also need to resolve those also as soon as possible. I honestly believe that they released them too early but not all issues are going to be resolved in a lab environment and therefore at some point you have to release a product. Maybe they should have done it on a smaller beta release, but then people would have been clamouring for a general release. Remember how people were complaining a couple of months ago as to how long it was taking for D* to release the HR20, even now people are asking in this forum for quick relese of extras before all of the original issues are sorted out.
> 
> If I was having as many problems as people are having I would also be p**** off, just as I was with my HR10.
> 
> ...


I understand your POV, but it's all been said before on this forum (beta testing issues, pent-up demand, etc.), but the fact is, the box is out and supposed to work by now. It's that simple. Is it life or death? No. But is it annoying as hell? Yes. To think two days ago, I smugly believed I had finally, albeit cautiously, reached a "safe" point with my HR20. I was deluding myself. I had other issues before (BSOD, missed recordings), but I had a decent run for about a week. Today's freeze/reset issue changed my status again.

I hope you didn't jinx yourself, too. But for some unknown percentage of users/customers, D* blew this launch. There is no disputing that.

I'll just keep backing up my recordings with my R10, tracking the download parade, and, most of all, continue to feel sorry for people who leased the HR20 as their first (or only) HD-DVR and have had to endure this ongoing string of problems/frustrations.


----------



## cookpr (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey, in addition to all the problems even being able to wtch MPEG4 HD, now another lock up!!!

A day of NFL watching RUINEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!

Absolutely UNEXCUSABLE..................

If I had a way to bash my HR20 over someones head at D*, I would do it the rest of the day!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wakajawaka (Sep 27, 2006)

tstarn said:


> If you want to get a sense how some others are viewing this box, check out the customer reviews on BB and CC for the HR20. Hardly a single positive feedback response. I guess all those people are nothing but whiners as well. I mean, most products on those sites have SOME people who like a product, and there are plenty of products with nearly all positive reviews. I know it's self-selected sampling, but it says something when you find mostly negative reviews for a range of issues on the same product at two independent sites.
> http://www.hdtvmagazine.com/articles/2006/10/eds_view_the_di.php


Where did you find the feedback on the Best Buy site? I couldn't find any for any product. On the CC site there were a total of 10 reviews, with 5 giving it an overall rating of 3 or better. Not nearly as dire as you state. Having said that, I agree with most of what you say, I just couldn't find all the reviews you claim are on the BB and CC sites.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

WolfpackSully said:


> Pretty useless during Sunday ticket action today. Freezups. Numerous restarst required. Currently, the remote waits for the next button press before it executes the action of the previous button press. I think the Superfan stuff they are trying to incorporate during the broadcasts are messing everything up. The HR20 just doesn't seem to handle all the activity. Sigh...
> 
> Sully


I used NFL SD and SuperFan all afternoon, constantly switching games, using the red button on the remote to show the large game window and the wrap around scores with color coding. I had not one problem. It all worked perfectly, just as last week.

I was recording another game at the same time. I just checked that recording of the Steelers' game and it is flawless.

I don't understand the issues that people are having (other than the MPEG-4/HD Locals seem to act like a virus to this box), but I don't have and haven't had ANY of the ones that people are getting so ticked about. What's different about my box? Probably not a darn thing. It seems that the presence or absence (not actual viewing) of MPEG-4/HD Locals is one thing that should be looked at very carefully.

It's just too strange ....if someone were to ask me from my experience what I thought of D* and this box, I would say, "Surprisingly good performance for being so early in its development"...and I KNOW that doesn't match some others' experience.

This is NOT vodoo. There has to be a set of circumstances and explanations for why a bunch of us are having virtually no major problems and only a very few minor ones, while others are being tormented out of their wigs. This is my 4th week with the box and only 3 minor, non-recurrent problems.

I just don't get it, but you guys have my sympathy, sans all the vitriol.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

hasan said:


> This is NOT vodoo. There has to be a set of circumstances and explanations for why a bunch of us are having virtually no major problems and only a very few minor ones, while others are being tormented out of their wigs. This is my 4th week with the box and only 3 minor, non-recurrent problems.


You know what the difference is: MPEG4 locals, with all the variability there is (reportedly) in how certain markets are encoding and uplinking their signals to D*. Fortunately for me, the Nashville locals look decent (Fox has been flawless today in the Colts-Skins game, CBS was very good on the UT-Bama game yesterday, albeit with some macroblocking during very fast transitions). But it can't be denied that some markets are having problems with a number of people reporting in from those markets, and often complaining about problems on the same channels and even the same programs. I sympathize with those reporting PQ and reliability issues, though I agree - vitriol doesn't fix anything.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

f300v10 said:


> We have no evidence that the current HD local bit rate is not sufficient, or that they are down-ressing the output on either 720P or 1080i. The issue with HD locals is and always will be they are starting with an already highly compressed signal. The fact that my local RSN is just as good as OTA tells me that D* is giving the MPEG4 channels enough bandwidth.
> 
> How do I know the RSN via. D* is as good as OTA you ask? Well WTBS broadcasts some local MLB games OTA in 1080i. I compared WTBS recored on my HR10-250 to D* RSN on my H20 (before the HR20 was released). I did this comparison more than once, and could see zero difference on my 62" 1080P set.
> 
> MPEG4, nor bandwidth is the problem with D* HD locals, rather it is re-compression. A copy can never be better than the original, so D* locals will always be slightly worse than the OTA signal they start with.


I wasn't referring only to MPEG-4/HD Locals, I am referring to the entire D* channel stream being bit starved. A little close looking at the MPEG-2 HD channels will show you exactly what I'm talking about, in addition to having to drop TNT-HD during NFL Sunday Ticket. D* doesn't currently have the bandwidth to support bit rates that will equal OTA, period. Yes, recompression is another problem, but I wasn't even concerned about that. They need more birds, and they know it. It's just a matter of patience and time. My whole point was, HD as it is currently offered on D* is more often than not HD-Light and is likely to remain so for some time in the future. No big deal, just the limits of the the pipe.

When they have the bandwidth, straighten out their source scheme and allocate resources properly, MPEG-4 should be terrific.

BTW, if you really are getting OTA performance from a D* channel, GREAT. I hope they keep it up for you and can do it on more than one channel, one time. It's not like I want them to look bad, I'm just trying to be realistic.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

RE: Sunday Ticket. Have not had any issues at all today (as like any other week). I can't say how many games I've switched between and used all the interactive stuff. Replayed many plays with RW and stuff, no issues.

I know most of you don't care but I have no issues at all with the latest release.

NFLnut, I honestly think you have a bad box if you're still having these problems. The reports of issues are way, way down with the latest update but you're still having issues. You can call up DirecTV and they'll FedEx you a new one the next day to replace it.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> RE: Sunday Ticket. Have not had any issues at all today (as like any other week). I can't say how many games I've switched between and used all the interactive stuff. Replayed many plays with RW and stuff, no issues.
> 
> I know most of you don't care but I have no issues at all with the latest release.
> 
> NFLnut, I honestly think you have a bad box if you're still having these problems. The reports of issues are way, way down with the latest update but you're still having issues. You can call up DirecTV and they'll FedEx you a new one the next day to replace it.


Let's not forget the potential demon of MPEG-4/HD Locals. It could have nothing to do with watching them. It may be just the simple presence or absence of MPEG-4 being presented to the machine. It's waaayyy too wierd for me. I just thank God I don't have MPEG-4/HD Locals. (Nor will I have any need for them, once OTA is enabled)


----------



## WolfpackSully (Oct 22, 2006)

hasan said:


> I used NFL SD and SuperFan all afternoon, constantly switching games, using the red button on the remote to show the large game window and the wrap around scores with color coding. I had not one problem. It all worked perfectly, just as last week.


Glad to hear it is at least working for some! If I were to try to explain what I thought was happening (all the problems), I'd correlate it to a Microsoft (Windows) PC with hardly any available hard drive space, little RAM, and all kinds of high priority applications trying to run at the same time. Of course, I have no idea and I would assume Linux is being used. Just my take...

Sully


----------



## dminches (Oct 1, 2006)

theratpatrol said:


> How many of you think D* might have made a mistake by trying to build their own DVR? Or do you think this box was just released too soon? Do you think they should have stuck with Tivo? I know many of you are tired of hearing that, and some of you don't like Tivo, but they seem to have it right. I don't know....... :shrug:


I've had TIVO units for over 5 years now. Each of those units had their own set of issues. Most recently the HR10 stutters all the time and is very slow. I see a lot of advantages of the HR20 over the HR10. The one downside is the lack of 2 buffers.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

WolfpackSully said:


> Glad to hear it is at least working for some! If I were to try to explain what I thought was happening (all the problems), I'd correlate it to a Microsoft (Windows) PC with hardly any available hard drive space, little RAM, and all kinds of high priority applications trying to run at the same time. Of course, I have no idea and I would assume Linux is being used. Just my take...
> 
> Sully


Sully, I've had EXACTLY the same thought. I do believe that the box is linux based. Something is disrupting some of these boxes terribly, yet letting other boxes work perfectly (or at least within minor bug constraints). The only thing I've noticed that the problems have in common (most, BUT NOT ALL OF THE TIME) is they have MPEG-4/HD Locals. It's not a perfect correllation, but it's way higher than pure chance would indicate. There are other things going on, as well, I'm sure.

All I can say to those having trouble is "hang in there" or "hang it up"...it's not worth getting freaked out about, when freaking out doesn't accomplish anything. (other than making yourself miserable, and scaring the pets :lol: )


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

DTV customer service ZERO help with the searching for satellite signal messages. Earl, is there any mention of this in the software development circles, HD is the reason I got this box, and now the last two updates have ruined this box on my end.


----------



## cybrsurfer (Sep 17, 2006)

theratpatrol said:


> How many of you think D* might have made a mistake by trying to build their own DVR? Or do you think this box was just released too soon? Do you think they should have stuck with Tivo? I know many of you are tired of hearing that, and some of you don't like Tivo, but they seem to have it right. I don't know....... :shrug:


It's too bad that Tivo obviously cut to much into the profit margin for use of it's technology. So D* decided to make it's own, since they had a subsidiary that is capable of it. If Tivo were perhaps less greedy and reasonable and produced a unit that works with MPEG4 Ka band then I'm sure D* would keep the relationship going. Personally I think the bugs will be worked out, and I don't care if it's made by Tivo or NDS. All producers of DVR's have had problems, and still do, so this is not new, I'm sure D* will work it out.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

wakajawaka said:


> Where did you find the feedback on the Best Buy site? I couldn't find any for any product. On the CC site there were a total of 10 reviews, with 5 giving it an overall rating of 3 or better. Not nearly as dire as you state. Having said that, I agree with most of what you say, I just couldn't find all the reviews you claim are on the BB and CC sites.


My bad. I was looking at the CNET posts, not BB. BB doesn't post customer reviews.

CNET's reviewer gave it an 8.1 (expecting D* would fix some of the issues he encountered), but the overall user rating there was mediocre. As for the CC site, the average rating is 2.8, which isn't exactly a ringing endorsement of a product. My point with the customer reviews is that there are clear issues even based on such a small number of people posting, and they all sound like what we're hearing on DBSTalk.

There also is a brand new review on HDTV Magazine online, and the reviewer had many of the same issues we're seeing here (you can get the link on Google News under a Directv search), or you can search back in this thread as I already posted it.

Again, my main point is than an unknown percentage of users, including me and many others on this site, have ongoing issues/problems, downloads notwithstanding. It's apparent D* is trying to fix the problems via software fixes, but the issues seem to be too complex to eliminate completely via download (for those having problems). You know the old balloon analogy, whereby you squeeze one part of a balloon and another part expands/appears? Well, that seems to be what is happening with these fixes. They fix one thing, another thing breaks.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

We're heading down the road of threadjacking the software update thread again. If you want to continue discussing things that don't specifically pertain to this recent update, please start a new thread.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

hasan said:


> Sully, I've had EXACTLY the same thought. I do believe that the box is linux based. Something is disrupting some of these boxes terribly, yet letting other boxes work perfectly (or at least within minor bug constraints). The only thing I've noticed that the problems have in common (most, BUT NOT ALL OF THE TIME) is they have MPEG-4/HD Locals. It's not a perfect correllation, but it's way higher than pure chance would indicate. There are other things going on, as well, I'm sure.
> 
> All I can say to those having trouble is "hang in there" or "hang it up"...it's not worth getting freaked out about, when freaking out doesn't accomplish anything. (other than making yourself miserable, and scaring the pets :lol: )


Hang in there is my path, but you do understand that some of us have MPEG4 locals and can't get OTA even if it were available (too much hassle in center city Philadelphia, as the towers are across town and require a lot of investment in antenna gear). As I said, I'll live with the fact that it's not reliable for as long as I have to, but you do understand that D* really pushed this as an MPEG-4 DVR. Oh, my dog is sleeping soundly, as always.


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

"... But, even after the latest shot of DirecTV software downloads, the new unit is as bug-ridden as an Alabama basement. ...

... In summary, as an HDTV source, local or otherwise, the HR20 performance is excellent. From an operational standpoint, it is not yet consumer acceptable. Consumers should not be asked to be "beta" testers without their knowledge. But if you are a very "early adopter," go for it!"

Ed's View - The DirecTV HR20 - DirecTV Local Channel HDTV DVR, Part 2
By Dale Cripps on October 21, 2006 HDTV Magazine

If only DirecTV was concerned about how their poor quality impacts their customer perhaps they would not continue to inflict beta quality code on us.


----------



## brewer4 (Aug 19, 2006)

Mine has been 99.9% solid after 1+ month. So much for not being consumer ready.


----------



## cookpr (Aug 24, 2006)

Well, after the 5th reboot today and the fact that I have taken off the b band converters (as suggested elsewhere), my MPEG4 HD Locals in Chicago have been stable for 60 minutes (previously, about 10 minutes was max before pixelation an ultimate loss of signal)...

My guess is its somethign with the converters, but who knows, D* is an absolute joke for launching this update....I absoluetly like the HR20 (when it works) but this crap is out of hand....thank god I HAVE MY TIVO yet as backup in SD....

What kind of comapny releases this f'n mess to the public??? Just give me a stable unit....it worked fine several updates ago, and now this is like 10 steps backwords.

I am positive D* lost at least 7 possible customers today, as thats how many I had at my house to watch NFL only to be ABSOLUTELY FRCKING EMBARASSED by the HR20.....

This is so aggravating that its unexplainable....I could only hope this would happen to a major shareholder or a person on the Board of Directors...as pinnk slips would be getting handed down by the dozens tomorrow morning...

Earl, I love you and appreciate all you do, but you can tell your friends at D* they are frickin worthless drillrods who should be working at programming for an AM radio station....

I just dont get how this gets authorized to go out to ALL...


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

brewer4 said:


> Mine has been 99.9% solid after 1+ month. So much for not being consumer ready.


So much for an intelligent contribution to the discussion on the latest download.


----------



## matto (Sep 1, 2006)

cookpr said:


> Earl, I love you and appreciate all you do, but you can tell your friends at D* they are frickin worthless drillrods who should be working at programming for an AM radio station....


OH SNAP!!!


----------



## brewer4 (Aug 19, 2006)

tstarn said:


> So much for an intelligent contribution to the discussion on the latest download.


:hurah: So was yours...  Just wanted to point out that I think there are not necessarily issues with the patches. Mine has not acted poorly before an update and no problems after an update. So I do find it interesting the odd occurances. Not saying they are not there but it just seems like there are very bad units out there but more vocal angry people that might be drowning out the number of rock solid units.


----------



## cookpr (Aug 24, 2006)

^^^excuse the anger, but you have to undestand my situation...

7 friends over to watch the Sunday Ticket today only to have to do 5 reboots and witness all kinds of freeze ups on the locals...One of the most embarssing days in some time...

And this is all supposed to be fun.....so thats why D* gets the middle finger salute today...if I wasnt such an NFL whore, the dish would have came down today and I would have already have subscribed to E*...


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> We're heading down the road of threadjacking the software update thread again. If you want to continue discussing things that don't specifically pertain to this recent update, please start a new thread.


I'd say 99 percent of these posts about problems or no problems are in response to the latest download, which is why this thread was created, to discuss the download. So not a threadjacking, just a bunch of responses and frustrations as to whether or not OxE3 has resolved issues, created new ones, or accomplished both outcomes.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

cookpr said:


> ^^^excuse the anger, but you have to undestand my situation...
> 
> 7 friends over to watch the Sunday Ticket today only to have to do 5 reboots and witness all kinds of freeze ups on the locals...One of the most embarssing days in some time...
> 
> And this is all supposed to be fun.....so thats why D* gets the middle finger salute today...if I wasnt such an NFL whore, the dish would have came down today and I would have already have subscribed to E*...


My reasons are different (wife wants SD Tivo), or I might be giving E* a shot as well. The NFL games I watch are mostly just the local losers, uh, I mean Eagles.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 22, 2006)

cybrsurfer said:


> It's too bad that Tivo obviously cut to much into the profit margin for use of it's technology. So D* decided to make it's own, since they had a subsidiary that is capable of it. If Tivo were perhaps less greedy and reasonable and produced a unit that works with MPEG4 Ka band then I'm sure D* would keep the relationship going. Personally I think the bugs will be worked out, and I don't care if it's made by Tivo or NDS. All producers of DVR's have had problems, and still do, so this is not new, I'm sure D* will work it out.


HR20 is not developed by NDS, DirecTV has its own development team working on it. Some NDS created components are reused, but most of the software is developed inhouse. I think it's the right direction to go.


----------



## cybrsurfer (Sep 17, 2006)

Cyrus said:


> HR20 is not developed by NDS, DirecTV has its own development team working on it. Some NDS created components are reused, but most of the software is developed inhouse. I think it's the right direction to go.


I stand corrected it's Pace that makes them... thank you for the feedback.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

cybrsurfer said:


> I stand corrected it's Pace that makes them... thank you for the feedback.


Pace is responsible for the Physical aspects of the HR20.

The Software (as noted before), is written by DirecTV employees.

There are segments in use from other companies (like NDS for the security and interactive aspects)


----------



## spolaski (Sep 12, 2006)

WolfpackSully said:


> Pretty useless during Sunday ticket action today. Freezups. Numerous restarst required. Currently, the remote waits for the next button press before it executes the action of the previous button press. I think the Superfan stuff they are trying to incorporate during the broadcasts are messing everything up. The HR20 just doesn't seem to handle all the activity. Sigh...
> 
> Sully


Your post is interesting. My box has been stable (although it tends to "cancel" programming from time to time for reasons I can't fathom). However, like Wolfpack today during NFLST I had to do my first red button reset since the unit was new (got it Sept. 3).

Channel changes were very slow, the remote seemed to be sluggish responding and then it finally it froze on the Denver/Bengals game when I accidentally changed to that channel. It could have been just the unit trying to save me from watching such a horrible game; but the thing was totally unresponsive until I finaly hit the red button.

Now that football is over for the day the unit seems to be back to normal; channel changes etc. are normal speed (<1 sec.). So it could be coincidence -- but given the other complaints in this thread today the NFLST superfan stuff could be a problem. Not sure why it would be, I'm not an engineer. But there does appear to a correlation.

Steve


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Maybe it's the interactive stuff overlayed on the hd signal.


----------



## VikingMT (Oct 23, 2006)

Well, my first post here, so..be gentle. Figured it was a good place to throw this out as it seems this latest update might have some "issues". My box has been very reliable since I got it (6-8 weeks ago). I've had one "lock", and one audio but no video on power up. Resets fixed both. But today was the doozy and was wondering if anyone else has seen this. Was out at a family hoo-haw this afternoon, so I recorded the only football game I cared about on Sunday Ticket. After returning home this evening, it's not on the VOD list and history shows it as "Deleted". CSR said that it only shows that if someone actually deletes it, but conceded that we both know that didn't happen and he would "escalate" the issue.

Anyone else seen this happen with previous software versions? I've seen other posts about wanting an undelete feature and now I couldn't agree more. They are just computers after all.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

spolaski said:


> Your post is interesting. My box has been stable (although it tends to "cancel" programming from time to time for reasons I can't fathom). However, like Wolfpack today during NFLST I had to do my first red button reset since the unit was new (got it Sept. 3).
> 
> Channel changes were very slow, the remote seemed to be sluggish responding and then it finally it froze on the Denver/Bengals game when I accidentally changed to that channel. It could have been just the unit trying to save me from watching such a horrible game; but the thing was totally unresponsive until I finaly hit the red button.
> 
> ...


Weird, not one single issue for me. I had my player updates pop up all day with no problem while switching games constantly as I always do (which annoys my wife).


----------



## spolaski (Sep 12, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> Weird, not one single issue for me. I had my player updates pop up all day with no problem while switching games constantly as I always do (which annoys my wife).


I'm glad to hear you had no issues bonscott (although Bon Scott clearly had his issues  ). It's funny how different every user's experience has been with the HR20. Some -- no problems-- beats Tivo hands down. Others -- It's a P.O.S. and _will_ cause legal action and/or divorce to be brought by significant other.

I'm in the middle - maybe. My wife hates it -- she comes downstairs with a bucolic smile after using the DirecTivo that now lives in the bedroom -- But I still like the HR20, warts and all. (given they fix the warts in due time)

The HD locals (which we couldn't pull in OTA) are awesome -- watching football (and particularly hockey in HD) makes me question how I ever watched them in SD prior and look beautiful on the HR20.

The warts:

it is not as reliable in recording my programs (canceling for unknown and unexplained reasons) and weird lockups (like the one that generated my post a few back on this thread)

I'm _still_ confident that the problems will be worked out. I know some posters on this site like WANDERER have nothing but bad to say re:HR20 (I'm not calling you out WANDERER -- just using you as an example that comes to mind) If they can be addressed quickly -- no harm, no foul.

OK - so this post has gone way off topic -- In summary, I still think it's weird that so many people have such different experiences with what _should_ be a similar piece of equipment. It's like we all bought a new sports car -- but 1/4 report that it goes 400 mph in 3rd gear, 1/2 say it's the same as their old Camry, and the other 1/4 report that it burst into flames when they turned the key in the ignition.

Steve


----------



## matto (Sep 1, 2006)

spolaski said:


> I'm _still_ confident that the problems will be worked out. I know some posters on this site like WANDERER have nothing but bad to say re:HR20 (I'm not calling you out WANDERER -- just using you as an example that comes to mind) If they can be addressed quickly -- no harm, no foul.


i think he got banned for some mysterious reason


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

matto said:


> i think he got banned for some mysterious reason


He got banned because he opened not ONE, but TWO additional accounts.

The first we gave him/her a pass because we caught it before account #2 was used to post anything. And gave him a warning stating that it is against forum rules

The second was opened the next day, and was used to start some new threads and respond to others.

So that resulted in a permanent ban. Or at least until he can plead his case to the Admin of the forum.

It is pretty much our number one rule that we try to enforce.


----------



## Stevesdigi (Sep 19, 2006)

Dear Tech Support,

Last year I upgraded from Boyfriend 5.0 to Husband 1.0 and noticed a distinct slow down in overall system performance - particularly in the flower and jewellery applications, which operated flawlessly under Boyfriend 5.0.

In addition, Husband 1.0 un-installed many other valuable programs, such as Romance 9.5 and Personal Attention 6.5, and then installed undesirable programs such as NFL 5.0, NBA 3.0. and Golf Clubs 4.1.

Conversation 8.0 no longer runs, and Housecleaning 2.6 simply crashes the system. I've tried running Nagging 5.3 to fix these problems, but to no avail.

What can I do?

Signed,
Desperate
****************************************

Dear Desperate:

First keep in mind, Boyfriend 5.0 is an Entertainment Package, while Husband 1.0 is an Operating System.

Please enter the command: http: I Thought You Loved Me.htm and try to download Tears 6.2 and don't forget to install the Guilt 3.0 update.

If that application works as designed, Husband 1.0 should then automatically run the applications jewellery 2.0 and Flowers 3.5.

But remember, over use of the above application can cause Husband 1.0 to default to Grumpy Silence 2.5, Happy Hour 7.0, or Beer 6.1.

Beer 6.1 is a very bad program that will download the Snoring Loudly Beta.

Whatever you do, DO NOT install Mother-in-law 1.0 (it runs a virus in the background, that will eventually seize control of all your system resources). Also, do not attempt to reinstall the Boyfriend 5.0 program.

These are unsupported applications and will crash Husband 1.0. In summary, Husband 1.0 is a great program, but it does have limited memory and cannot learn new applications quickly. You might consider buying additional software to improve memory and performance.

We recommend Hot Food 3.0 and Lingerie 7.7.

Good Luck,
Tech Support


----------



## bobojay (Jan 26, 2004)

So far with the last 2 updates, the only problem we've had is that Amazing Race's 1 hour extra recording time I had set to compensate for the NFL overages, gets reset back to the normal 1hr. recording time after the update.
We did have some pixilization issues with the locals on FF after the previous update week before last.
We just came back after being gone from home for 11 days. The box got 2 software updates during that time which were done with no problems that I saw, (other than the am. race time thing). It recorded everything I had scheduled during that time that we've watched so far. It seems ok.
There are some operational issues that I've noticed over the weekend though. I had to do a pause last night for a phone call on a non scheduled program for about 45 mins. When I finally got back to watching, I had to RR back to the beginning of the pause, which seemed kinda strange to me. And I never got a screen saver to pop up during that time. So I sat there and watched a still pic of the pause point for the 45 mins.
Otherwise, it's much better than before............


----------



## bobojay (Jan 26, 2004)

Oh, and something else since day one. When recording a scheduled program on the Food, all Discovery channels, and a few others, all non-national, non-entertainment as I call them, more info/learning channels, the box usually cuts off the recording before the end of the program, and sometimes starts after the beginning. Most of the time it's just 10-15 seconds cut off either or both ends.
I can record the same programs on my old sd TiVo, and it doesn't do that.


----------



## boomer (Jan 10, 2003)

I've had more lockups/forced reboots (3) since Friday than I had the entire 1st week (1). Happened last night after watching Lost recorded before the new software. Also happened during Sunday Ticket when I was bopping through the games, and using the interactive stuff on Chan 795.


----------



## somguy (Oct 2, 2006)

I set the HR-20 to record 1 hour and a half extra for Games 1 and 2 of the World Series. Game 1 only recorded for an extra 15 minutes and Game 2 recorded for an extra 10 minutes.
Also, while pausing shows and going back to resume the show, it jumps to the current time and I am forced to rewind back to where I originally paused it from. 
I called D* to advise them of the issues. If others are experiencing the same issues then please contribute to this post, thanks.


----------



## spolaski (Sep 12, 2006)

somguy said:


> Also, while pausing shows and going back to resume the show, it jumps to the current time and I am forced to rewind back to where I originally paused it from.


I find this to be an annoyance as well. Last night when watching the world series we had to let the kids watch curious george. I paused the game, then fired up Curious George on the VOD. When their show was done and I went back to the game it brought me straight to real-time in the 8th inning. I saw the score so there was really no point in going back to the 5th inning. 

I think this happened before, though - not due to the new update

Steve


----------



## rsblaski (Jul 6, 2003)

VikingMT said:


> After returning home this evening, it's not on the VOD list and history shows it as "Deleted". CSR said that it only shows that if someone actually deletes it, but conceded that we both know that didn't happen and he would "escalate" the issue.
> 
> Anyone else seen this happen with previous software versions? I've seen other posts about wanting an undelete feature and now I couldn't agree more. They are just computers after all.


I had the same thing happen with the previous s/w release. I recorded the NASCAR Cup race on Oct 16, (a night race) and I checked while it was recording that it was on the VOD list. When we tried to watch it on Sunday, It was off the VOD and in history was listed as "deleted."

This weekend, I scheduled the race on both HR20s and they were fine.

I recorded them off the satellite from the local NBC affiliate in SD. Apparently they are still in "negotiations" for HD signal carriage. So it was not an MPEG4 issue as some have speculated.
Whatever the problem, D* is going to have to make these machines 100% reliable.
I sympathize with the NFLST subcribers who miss their games since they pay such a high rate for their package. But it would drive me and the wife crazy if we were to miss a Cup race that would determine the championship since the standings have gotten so close.
BTW, anyone who thought Jimmie Johnson (I am NOT a fan) was out of it a few weeks ago just has't learned that the whole team is composed of vampires. They can only be stopped with a wooden stake through the heart.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

This is all too funny. Complete chaos/confusion. D*'s lame launch of its flagship DVR. And don't forget the download disasters. Sorry, but D* is clueless on this one. Sooner or later, this is gonna make the papers/blogs/online news. Keep up the good work, Earl. Is there any way D* can clone you (about 4x)?


----------



## TheNukeMan (Oct 23, 2006)

RBD said:


> Earl, I still have Problems with HDMI connection, I have a vizio P50HDM with two HDMI connection capability and when I turn off the DVRs (two HR20s) and I turn off the TV, The DVR freezes and it won't respond to any commands and it wont record what's on my to-do list. I tried living the DVR on and turn off the TV but still froze. I upset that I can't use my expensive HDMI cables...


I have the exact same problem and have all the latest. Thought about contacting Vizio along with DTV? I am...


----------



## Ronv (May 29, 2006)

somguy said:


> I set the HR-20 to record 1 hour and a half extra for Games 1 and 2 of the World Series. Game 1 only recorded for an extra 15 minutes and Game 2 recorded for an extra 10 minutes.
> Also, while pausing shows and going back to resume the show, it jumps to the current time and I am forced to rewind back to where I originally paused it from.
> I called D* to advise them of the issues. If others are experiencing the same issues then please contribute to this post, thanks.


Same thing on my end too:"while pausing shows and going back to resume the show, it jumps to the current time and I am forced to rewind back to where I originally paused it from".


----------



## easton (Feb 16, 2005)

My screensaver just started coming on this morning while watching prerecorded shows. Frequency is about every 5 minutes.


----------

